
History of Computers in the Movies: Panel Lights, Spinning Tapes and Lab Coats - ohjeez
http://blog.smartbear.com/geek/a-short-history-of-computers-in-the-movies-panel-lights-spinning-tapes-and-lab-coats/
======
DrScump
I can't believe he omitted a film where computer hacking played a key role:
the original "The Italian Job".

The getaway is made using three (original) Mini Coopers, which evade a chase
by jamming the city's computer-controlled traffic signals and using their
small size to drive on walkways and off-road. The "hacker" (played by Benny
Hill!) concocts a 9-track tape with his own instructions and loads his tape
(to replace the real master) by breaking into the computer center. You can see
a bank of 9-track tape drives in action.

